# Back at it (discus world)



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been a while since my semi break from Discus. Although I kept a tank of discus here and there, I was never really active like before. Now I'm back at it again. Trying my hands on wild discus and growing out some juvies. Here are some of my discus.











Enjoy,
Mello


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, nice fish. Some big fins!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

lebon said:


> Wow, nice fish. Some big fins!!


Thanks bro!


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Is that beefheart there eating?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Ocean said:


> Is that beefheart there eating?


Yes thats beefheart. I feed them flakes, pellets, beef heart and freeze dried blackworms. Just want them to eat variety of food.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing fish. Those wilds are even more amazing in person. I have never seen wilds as round or as big as Mello's


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice, I have tried looking for beefheart before where did you buy it and what's your recipe?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Ocean said:


> Nice, I have tried looking for beefheart before where did you buy it and what's your recipe?


I buy the beefheart at asian grocery stores. Ingredients pretty much the beefheart and whatever fish food I got here at home, vitamins and spinach. Its really all up to you what u want to mix. Just make sure its good for the fish. If u want to buy already made beefheart contact Discus21 he got some made.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to have you back


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Good to have you back


Thanks Rick! I'll come see u soon when those babies are ready


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice discus bro! Those little Cobalts are getting bigger. Love the wilds.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome back mello! It's been a while glad to see your still in the hobby. Beautiful wilds by the way.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Welcome back mello! It's been a while glad to see your still in the hobby. Beautiful wilds by the way.


Thanks Luke! Never left just took a semi break! Its hard to leave this awesome hobby


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Nice discus bro! Those little Cobalts are getting bigger. Love the wilds.


You're fish are all nice too bro! Lets grow them guys to monsters


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Amazing fish. Those wilds are even more amazing in person. I have never seen wilds as round or as big as Mello's


Now that your renos are done. I can't wait to see your fish turn into jumbos in no time


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Time to transfer those big boys into there new tank


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Time for them to move in


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Man I miss my wilds. Those look amazing. Huge!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Man I miss my wilds. Those look amazing. Huge!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


First time doing a wild tank! You the saying "go big or go home and that's what I did " you should go back at it Tony


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Superb looking wilds, Mello ! 
Love 'em !!

And very nicely done aquascape.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

MELLO said:


> First time doing a wild tank! You the saying "go big or go home and that's what I did " you should go back at it Tony


Haha I'm taking a discus break. Trying something new next.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> Superb looking wilds, Mello !
> Love 'em !!
> 
> And very nicely done aquascape.


Thanks Paul! Not as good as your aquascape


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Haha I'm taking a discus break. Trying something new next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah! Something new is always good! This is also my first time trying wilds!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank and fish are looking great. Good to see you back.. What type of wilds are those.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> The tank and fish are looking great. Good to see you back.. What type of wilds are those.


Hi Dave! Yeah its been awhile.. they are called Trombetas.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Added some plecos to the group. Got them from Mike aka Reefdigger


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Plecos are addicting had to come back at Mike's place to pick up some more


----------

